# A Themed Segmenting



## mark james (Apr 18, 2019)

A fellow IAP member and I are doing a PITH, he suggested the theme, and this was my first attempt.  For his pen, I tweaked a few elements where I wanted a slightly different appearance.

This one, the first iteration I kept for myself.  Suggestions and comments welcomed.


----------



## mark james (Apr 18, 2019)

Smaller thumbnails for those interested.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Apr 18, 2019)

Excellent work and attention to detail!


----------



## magpens (Apr 18, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful work, Mark !!! . I envy your creativity !!!

Great timing with the release of this design, also !!


----------



## leehljp (Apr 18, 2019)

Beautiful Work and Perfect segments! Great colors too!


----------



## 1080Wayne (Apr 18, 2019)

Looks good to me . Don`t see much need for re-iteration .


----------



## thewishman (Apr 18, 2019)

Awesome work! That's a beautiful pen!


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 18, 2019)

Fantastic Pen my Friend!! And a great tribute


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 18, 2019)

Once again, an awesome segmented pen. Far be it for me to offer any suggestions. I am just fascinated by your segments. Nice work!


----------



## mrjinx007 (Apr 18, 2019)

Beautiful looking pen there.  Lot of work.


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Apr 18, 2019)

Absolutely amazing! It looks like now I have something else to try. Did you use spectraply for those colorful segments?


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 18, 2019)

It’s excellent and reminds me of work Eagle used to do.


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 18, 2019)

Fantastic!


----------



## wood128 (Apr 18, 2019)

One of your best designs Mark .........beautiful work !!!:bananen_smilies068:


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 18, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## keithncsu (Apr 18, 2019)

That may be the best segmented pen I've ever seen.


----------



## mark james (Apr 18, 2019)

Swagopenturner said:


> Excellent work and attention to detail!



Thank you Mark.  Being mindful to detail is a curse and a blessing.  Fortunately, if I turn 10-20 pens a year I am doing well for my interests.



magpens said:


> Absolutely beautiful work, Mark !!! . I envy your creativity !!!
> 
> Great timing with the release of this design, also !!



Thank you Mal.  As an admirer of Notre Dame, this is not a good week.



leehljp said:


> Beautiful Work and Perfect segments! Great colors too!



Thank you Hank, I was hoping the "sunrays" would be vibrant; I was happy with the result.



1080Wayne said:


> Looks good to me . Don`t see much need for re-iteration .



Thanks Wayne.  I did alter a couple of things for the "sister" pen.  But I was fine with both.



thewishman said:


> Awesome work! That's a beautiful pen!



Thank you Chris.



EBorraga said:


> Fantastic Pen my Friend!! And a great tribute



Thanks Ernie.  I hope it does the concept justice.  Like comparing hamburger to filet mignon.



Dalecamino said:


> Once again, an awesome segmented pen. Far be it for me to offer any suggestions. I am just fascinated by your segments. Nice work!



Thanks Buddy!  It helps to have a boring life, can't sleep, and like to browse for new design concepts. 



mrjinx007 said:


> Beautiful looking pen there.  Lot of work.



Thank you Mahdee.  This was actually a fairly easy blank construction.  I'll post pictures of the process in a few minutes - very workable for you.


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 18, 2019)

Fantastic pen Mark. Great job.


----------



## mark james (Apr 18, 2019)

Chief TomaToe said:


> Absolutely amazing! It looks like now I have something else to try. Did you use spectraply for those colorful segments?



Hi Ronnie.  Thank you for the kind comments.  Yes, I did use spectraply - I'm seeing some real advantages for it at times.  I will post some build-up pictures in a few minutes.

This was not a difficult construct, so I encourage you/others to play with it.

Be well.



GaryMGg said:


> It’s excellent and reminds me of work Eagle used to do.



I suspected an IAP member in the same "vintage" as Eagle would pick up on the theme.  And you especially as I believe you have some of his work.

Yes, the suggested theme was "Pentarsia."  So this is my effort to honor "The Master".  However, as I have mentioned to Ernie - this is like comparing hamburger to filet mignon!

I never had the "privilege" to debate segmenting with Eagle, but I suspect he would be OK with my efforts as ... "I didn't ask him how he did his!"

I have read many threads on/with Eagle's comments, so I am familiar with the deep waters I have dove into.

Judge my humble works for what they are.



mbroberg said:


> Fantastic!



Thanks Mike.



wood128 said:


> One of your best designs Mark .........beautiful work !!!:bananen_smilies068:



Thanks Joe - I still will give you credit/blame for me doing this stuff!!! (Thanks).



stuckinohio said:


> Very nice!



Thanks Lewis



keithncsu said:


> That may be the best segmented pen I've ever seen.



Thanks Keith.  I'm not sure I'll agree with you, but your comment is appreciated.


----------



## mark james (Apr 18, 2019)

*Build-Up Sequence*

I have gotten some requests for the process of this blank, so if you are one of those that "Likes to figure it out for yourself," better log off now. :wink::wink::wink:

I hope this does not sound arrogant or presumptuous, but for a segmented blank, this one is rather simple.  Just a few pieces!:   

Take your time, 
some precision, 
but very feasible for most folks.  
(Yes, screw up 1-2 then you will tweak your process and will be fine).

PM me with any questions.  (I apologize for any pictures on a side view - I am still working on that skill).


----------



## leehljp (Apr 18, 2019)

Mark,
Eagle had one that I haven't seen posted in a long time. Yours reminds me of his, but is a little different. You are in the Masters level for sure!


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 18, 2019)

Mark,
I suspect Eagle is smiling down enjoying your beautiful workmanship and exceptional mastery of segmentation!


----------



## mark james (Apr 18, 2019)

GaryMGg said:


> Mark,
> I suspect Eagle is smiling down enjoying your beautiful workmanship and exceptional mastery of segmentation!



Gary... I appreciate your comments.  I am truly humbled.  

I have read the history, I do know Eagle's appreciation for "self-discovery" and I understand his attitude for not depriving others of the satisfaction of "figuring it out."  

I, conversely freely display what I can do, for others to improve on.  I believe in a Library, I believe in Teachers, I believe in Elders assisting younglings.  Showing "How" is only a beginning.  The real chore is the application and trial and error to tweak the process.

Not-with-standing, I submit my blank for others to be inspired from.  It is a small piece in the evolution of our craft.  This is fun, as it should be.

Be well.


----------



## OZturner (Apr 18, 2019)

A Beautifully Precise, Segmented Pen Mark
Splendid Choice of Timbers, Colours and Texture.
Outstanding Craftsmanship from Concept to Conclusion.
Incredible Joints and Junctions.
Ideal Choice of Hardware,(though I can't recall having seen it before.)
I cannot Conceive any Improvements to Suggest, It is Magnificent!
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## mark james (Apr 18, 2019)

OZturner said:


> A Beautifully Precise, Segmented Pen Mark
> Splendid Choice of Timbers, Colours and Texture.
> Outstanding Craftsmanship from Concept to Conclusion.
> Incredible Joints and Junctions.
> ...



Thank you for your kind comments Brian.  I believe the kit is the Jr Anthony.  It has sat in a bin for a few years, but I believe that is the proper name.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Bryguy (Apr 19, 2019)

Pretty amazing!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 19, 2019)

My first thought was Eagle as well. Yes,he was an odd duck, but very inspiring at the same time. Very nice work. As a machinist I get the focus on detail being a blessing and (mostly  ) a curse. Probably why I do so very little pens any more is my own expectations! (Trying to get beyond that)


----------



## mark james (Apr 19, 2019)

Bryguy said:


> Pretty amazing!



Thank you Bryan.



Paul in OKC said:


> My first thought was Eagle as well. Yes,he was an odd duck, but very inspiring at the same time. Very nice work. As a machinist I get the focus on detail being a blessing and (mostly  ) a curse. Probably why I do so very little pens any more is my own expectations! (Trying to get beyond that)



Thank you also Paul.

I am fairly particular about the details in the design, the placement on the tube and that there are no tapers (the centers were accurately marked/drilled).  But once the design is decent, I am far less particular about my finishes; not my strong suit by any means.


----------



## ajollydds (Apr 19, 2019)

Simply fabulous!  Thanks for sharing the design and process.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 19, 2019)

updated


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 19, 2019)

Looks pretty nice from over here. As other have mentioned and even before I read the comments, at first glance reminded me of some of Eagle’s work.


----------



## Sly Dog (Apr 19, 2019)

mark james said:


> “I, conversely freely display what I can do, for others to improve on.  I believe in a Library, I believe in Teachers, I believe in Elders assisting younglings.  Showing "How" is only a beginning.  The real chore is the application and trial and error to tweak the process.”
> 
> Mark - just a shout out to your skills as a teacher and one who appreciates them as much as the amazing designs you create.  That pen is just amazing. Thanks for sharing both the pen and process.
> 
> Russ


----------



## mark james (Apr 19, 2019)

BRobbins629 said:


> Looks pretty nice from over here. As other have mentioned and even before I read the comments, at first glance reminded me of some of Eagle’s work.



Thank you Bruce.  I fondly remember my few hrs with you and your "Band of merry men and women."  Waldo had a great time that week.  I need to make another midnight ride and attend one of your meetings.



Sly Dog said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > “I, conversely freely display what I can do, for others to improve on.  I believe in a Library, I believe in Teachers, I believe in Elders assisting younglings.  Showing "How" is only a beginning.  The real chore is the application and trial and error to tweak the process.”
> ...


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 21, 2019)

Wow, that is awesome looking Mark!


----------



## mark james (Apr 22, 2019)

bsshog40 said:


> Wow, that is awesome looking Mark!



Thank you Bobby!  You need to try it.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 22, 2019)

mark james said:


> As a penturner, I am not particularly skilled.  BUT, I am committed to teaching (my background), and I fully believe in the process of "showing what you did,"  encouraging others to "try that process," then "watching what new creative paths spring up."  This is how our craft will expand.
> 
> This pen was inspired from someone before me with much more imagination and skills than I.  But I am grateful for the inspiration.
> 
> Have a go at it!!!



I enjoy teaching others and it is difficult for me to step back and pull out the "ability to discover" in others, but I have learned it. I am not selfish with teaching others and it is easier for me to show someone than helping them "discover". But I learned when overseas that extra excitement when people discovered - such as "How to swim after I pushed them into the water" :biggrin: so to speak. One of the nationals that I helped train in church planting  (and he wasn't a pastor) got very sick and asked LOML and I to fill in for a while at the church he was planting. LOML and I went and filled in. As the people asked difficult questions about some OT scripture, we would answer. Then at the end of the study, one said "Both of you are very helpful in giving us answers. Mr. M would never tell us the answers, he made us look up the answer and give it next week." (Of course that is how we taught him) LOML and I looked at each other rather sheepishly and said that is the way we SHOULD have done them.  The short of it was that they were head and shoulders above other churches in scriptural understanding, and they were a "just beginning" church. 

Training how to discover is an art. At the same time, not wanting any to be discouraged is also commendable. In reality, it is easier for me to show than teach how to discover. My middle daughter on the other hand has that gift of teaching how to discover and loves doing it. I fully understand what you are saying, and those that help others to "discover" on their own, can be cranky! :wink::biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Apr 22, 2019)

leehljp said:


> Training how to discover is an art. At the same time, not wanting any to be discouraged is also commendable. In reality, it is easier for me to show than teach how to discover. My middle daughter on the other hand has that gift of teaching how to discover and loves doing it. I fully understand what you are saying, and those that help others to "discover" on their own, can be cranky! :wink::biggrin:



I agree with all your comments Hank.  I guess I relate back to training to be a classical musician:  You would practice the works of the "Masters" over, and over, and over again until you have the fundamental skills.  Then with that basis of skills, you can begin to explore your own creativity.

When you were working with your folks in the church... They had previously been taught how to read!  Without that basic skill, they could not have read and interpreted on their own.

I really believe what I am showing is a lot of basics.  Uniform pieces, even cuts, tight glue lines, centered end points for the turning, etc.  After mastering these, personal creativity can then be explored.  

And while I agree, mastering a classical work may be less rewarding than composing your own; many folks don't wish to be composers, they aspire to be performers.  Composers do not hide their work - they put it out there for others to appreciate and perform.  (Yes, I concede the issue that they were paid to compose, but others are also paid to perform).

Interesting discussion.  I appreciate your comments.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 22, 2019)

mark james said:


> As a penturner, I am not particularly skilled.  BUT, I am committed to teaching (my background), and I fully believe in the process of "showing what you did,"  encouraging others to "try that process," then "watching what new creative paths spring up."  This is how our craft will expand.
> 
> This pen was inspired from someone before me with much more imagination and skills than I.  But I am grateful for the inspiration.
> ...



I had to laugh when I read this. You’ve become *the* most prolific segmented pen maker on the IAP.
If you’re not skilled, I don’t know what to say...
:biggrin: :biggrin: :wink:


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 22, 2019)

mark james said:


> bsshog40 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that is awesome looking Mark!
> ...


I wish I could find the time just to turn a pen. Lol Been really busy at work. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Larryreitz (Apr 22, 2019)

Stunning!!!  I wish I could be at MPG to learn how to do it.  Unfortunately, Chicago is a long way from Connecticut.
Larry


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 23, 2019)

Mark that is my favorite of your segmenting designs.  Great work!


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 23, 2019)

Again Mark....Awesome segmenting! I also like cross and the overall design! Well done!


----------



## mmayo (Apr 23, 2019)

Very fine work


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Apr 25, 2019)

Beautiful pen! Love the design.


----------



## Mr Vic (Apr 25, 2019)

Hey Mark,
Beautiful pen. Just a thought, is it possible to do the rays as wedges so they get bigger as they radiate outwards. Understand we are talking small angles on equally small pieces.


----------



## mark james (Apr 25, 2019)

Mr Vic said:


> Hey Mark,
> Beautiful pen. Just a thought, is it possible to do the rays as wedges so they get bigger as they radiate outwards. Understand we are talking small angles on equally small pieces.



I had the same thought, but have not had time to play with it.  If I go to card stock paper, or construction paper like Eagle did, by compressing the point, it just may "fan out."

I'm at MPG and in Chicago until Wednesday - so you get a 5 day head start to try it !


----------



## cozee (Apr 29, 2019)

Pictures do not do this pen justice. It looks great in them but it is stunning in person.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 29, 2019)

Beautiful pen, both in pics and in person!   And even cooler than that, after seeing your segmenting demo at MPG I get a feeling I completely understand how you did this!

Thanks for sharing your pen and your processes!


----------

